# Rocky Mountain FurCon! Any Attendes?



## Summercat (Jul 16, 2007)

Certainly, there must be SOMEONE among the 336 attendes in and about this forum!

I'd like a report. I'm intendeding to attend next year, and I'd like to know what to expect.

For those who don't know, RMFC started this year, and is held in early June, in Denver, Colorado.


----------



## shy_matsi (Jul 16, 2007)

I wanted to go to that  glad to hear they got 336 attendees!


----------

